# Is the honeymoon period over?



## Me_suz (Jan 22, 2012)

My daughter is T1 diagnosed April last year. She's doing really well with it all but over the last week her bloods have gone up. We thought she was getting a cold, maybe hormones, growing... Who knows! We're guessing end of honeymoon. Does anyone have experience of this?

1st time on here realise I've posted in the wrong place!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

No problems Me_Suz, I've moved it to the Parent's section 

Welcome to the forum! Several members have reported that the honeymoon period can last anything from a few weeks to several months, or even a couple of years. Very difficult to tell if the honeymoon is over and that is the cause of the rise in levels. It may be some other factor, such as you have described, that means that her insulin requirements have changed. What insulin regime is she on?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum 

It would be really hard to pin point when my daughters honeymoon period was over, every so often she needs a bit more background insulin but that could too be down to growing and increasing weight with this. In the honeymoon period she was on nothing overnight (when injecting) and still has very small basal amounts at night compared to through the day. All a bit of guess work really as to what causes these changes.

How old is your daughter ?


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 22, 2012)

Northerner said:


> No problems Me_Suz, I've moved it to the Parent's section
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Several members have reported that the honeymoon period can last anything from a few weeks to several months, or even a couple of years. Very difficult to tell if the honeymoon is over and that is the cause of the rise in levels. It may be some other factor, such as you have described, that means that her insulin requirements have changed. What insulin regime is she on?


Hi, she's 12 nearly 13 and it's true, it's all guess work at the mo!


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 22, 2012)

Northerner said:


> No problems Me_Suz, I've moved it to the Parent's section
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Several members have reported that the honeymoon period can last anything from a few weeks to several months, or even a couple of years. Very difficult to tell if the honeymoon is over and that is the cause of the rise in levels. It may be some other factor, such as you have described, that means that her insulin requirements have changed. What insulin regime is she on?


Hi, thanks for reply and moving it! She's on injections, novo rapid and levemir. She was on 9 or 10 at night and ratio of 20 for meals- carb counting. We've been upping the levemir 11, 12 over last week and ratios down to 15 now 10 for meals. Will speak to nurse tomorrow. Just worrying as the highs are over 20!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 22, 2012)

Hiya, what about hormones, Mum?  or sickening for something?


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Me_suz, 

My daughter will be 13 next week. Oh how we love hormones (growth and 'others' ) 

I would guess honeymoon over but to be honest I've given up trying to work out what causes weird numbers cause half the time it's a combination of things anyway. We just tend to deal with the numbers we are getting as we get them, being careful not to get carried away treating 'blips'

Your daughter is on same insulins as K - who is currently injecting 26 Levemir each night. Her ratios are 1 unit Novo to 4 carbs with breakfast, 1 unit to 6 with lunch, 1 unit to 5 with evening meal. Weekend ratios are different!

When is your daughter getting highs? If she is waking up higher than you would like (with K that would be anything over 7 on school day) than that probably means she needs to increase Levemir, which we would do one unit at a time (and watch carefully and/or test during night). Once you get the morning right (ish) you can work on tweaking the meal ratios. 

Of course she may be coming down with something but you still need to give get the extra insulin to bring her numbers down regardless of the cause(or I would) And ditto if it's the dreaded 'monthly's' but K has yet to officially experience  them (any day soon)

Good luck - hope you can get some 'official' advice from DSN soon and your daughter starts feeling a bit better - those highs must be getting her down if she's not used to them
Xx


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep, could be! Tx


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 23, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Hiya, what about hormones, Mum?  or sickening for something?


Yes, think that could be featuring, tnx


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 23, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Hi Me_suz,
> 
> My daughter will be 13 next week. Oh how we love hormones (growth and 'others' )
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for that reply meanmum, you've summarised it well and it helps. I've gone through the possible causes until I'm going mad! Yes, she's waking up over 10 and then before lunch has been over 20 and same at dinner. We upped the levemir from 10 to 11 to 12 and then 15 last night but looking at your amount it's pretty low still! Will just keep creeping them up, the dsn said it takes a few days for it to get into the system. We have to keep correcting with novo at the mo. 

No dreaded monthlys yet, but we keep expecting them! yes, it is bothering her and that's when it bothers me! She's been so amazing with it all since April I don't want it knocking her confidence.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## allanfaye (Jan 23, 2012)

*Honey Moon Period*

Hi Me_Suz

I use to find with my daughter that for a few years after she was diagnosed, and therefore long after the honey moon period ended, whenever she got a cold or something of that nature and had recovered, I would have to cut the amount of insulin she was having quite drastically. It was as if the cold had kick started her into making insulin. It did not last long and has not long since stopped happening. It is strange what can happen. 

Good luck.

AllanFaye.


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 23, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum
> 
> It would be really hard to pin point when my daughters honeymoon period was over, every so often she needs a bit more background insulin but that could too be down to growing and increasing weight with this. In the honeymoon period she was on nothing overnight (when injecting) and still has very small basal amounts at night compared to through the day. All a bit of guess work really as to what causes these changes.
> 
> How old is your daughter ?


She's 12. I think you're right about the guesswork! Hats off to you with a little one x


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 23, 2012)

allanfaye said:


> Hi Me_Suz
> 
> I use to find with my daughter that for a few years after she was diagnosed, and therefore long after the honey moon period ended, whenever she got a cold or something of that nature and had recovered, I would have to cut the amount of insulin she was having quite drastically. It was as if the cold had kick started her into making insulin. It did not last long and has not long since stopped happening. It is strange what can happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes it is strange isn't it!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 23, 2012)

Me_suz said:


> She's 12. I think you're right about the guesswork! Hats off to you with a little one x



Ditto with the hormones, look forward to that - yeah right !  

I think it is hard having to be patient with increasing the doses of insulin at theses times, testing, testing, hanging on...... and repeat, no quick fix is very frustrating.

Good luck, hope yr daughter gets some stability soon on those levels


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 25, 2012)

allanfaye said:


> Hi Me_Suz
> 
> I use to find with my daughter that for a few years after she was diagnosed, and therefore long after the honey moon period ended, whenever she got a cold or something of that nature and had recovered, I would have to cut the amount of insulin she was having quite drastically. It was as if the cold had kick started her into making insulin. It did not last long and has not long since stopped happening. It is strange what can happen.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what happened with her cold a few weeks ago so I thought she was getting another one but it never came! Levels are slowly coming down


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 25, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Ditto with the hormones, look forward to that - yeah right !
> 
> I think it is hard having to be patient with increasing the doses of insulin at theses times, testing, testing, hanging on...... and repeat, no quick fix is very frustrating.
> 
> Good luck, hope yr daughter gets some stability soon on those levels


It is hard being patient, that's what I've realised this time! She's creeping down slowly so it's promising. No sign of the monthlys or a cold so per haps it was a change in wind direction!! It's a mystery, but good to hear everyone's stories as that's helped


----------



## Me_suz (Jan 25, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Hiya, what about hormones, Mum?  or sickening for something?


She's mad for Harry in One Direction, perhaps she's sickening for him, I've never seen her so obsessed about anything! It's probably affecting her hormones!


----------

